# Please define legal bear bait



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

The guide says dog food can be used, can dog food be used as bear bait in the LP?
Would popcorn balls still be considered as a grain?
Can candy be used?
Can we make blueberry muffins at home?
Can old fryer grease be used?
Bacon grease?

Please try and answer if you can, or steer us to somebody who we may ask.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Bear hunters may use fish or fish products, meat or meat products or bakery products to bait bears. However, no substance defined by law as bait for deer may be used in the Lower Peninsula.​
According to state law, &#8220;bait&#8221; for deer is &#8220;a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruit, vegetables, hay or any other food material, whether natural or manufactured, which may lure, entice or attract deer.&#8221;


If you decide to not obey the laws listed above, The fine for illegal bating is anywhere from $50 to $500 and up to 90 days in jail.
​


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

6inchtrack said:


> The guide says dog food can be used, can dog food be used as bear bait in the LP?
> Would popcorn balls still be considered as a grain?
> Can candy be used?
> Can we make blueberry muffins at home?
> ...


Why can't you just use meat, fish, or baked goods and stop trying to find a loophole?


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

6inchtrack said:


> The guide says dog food can be used, can dog food be used as bear bait in the LP?
> Would popcorn balls still be considered as a grain?
> Can candy be used?
> Can we make blueberry muffins at home?
> ...


 
Really? Seriously? You ARE joking right??


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

JWICKLUND said:


> Why can't you just use meat, fish, or baked goods and stop trying to find a loophole?





> Really? Seriously? You ARE joking right??


Sorry not a loophole, this is an honest question. Not joking.
This is only the second bear hunt that I've ever helped with. We have read a lot about the things that we need to do. These were all the things suggested as used as bait, and dogfood and popcorn soaked in fryer grease were the key to use. We used fish and meat the last time, 6 years ago, it spoiled and rotted on the ground, smelled real bad.
We are having a hard time coming up with bakery stuff.

Why does the guide say one thing but you say another?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

3.205 Bear; unlawful acts.

(3) It shall be unlawful to hunt over a bait that attracts bear that was established prior to 31 days before the bear hunting season in any management unit. It shall be unlawful to hunt over a bait is not placed on the ground on public or commercial forest lands as defined in Part 511, Commercial Forests, of the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, sections 324.51101 to 324.51120 of the Michigan Compiled Laws; or contains plastic, any wood products, paper, glass, rubber, concrete, or metal on public or commercial forest lands; or has, within 100 yards of the bait site, any containers used to transport bait to the baiting site. 


(4) *It shall be unlawful to hunt over bait that contains any food materials other than meats, meat products, fish, fish products, or bakery products if the bait is placed in an area unlawful to feed deer or elk or bait deer. In an area where the baiting of deer, or feeding of deer or elk, is lawful, a person may hunt over, place, establish or tend a bait station using food materials that lure, entice or attract deer or elk only if the person uses these food materials in compliance with the season, volume, bait type, placement, scattering and other requirements which apply to the baiting or feeding of deer.* In an area in which it is lawful to bait for deer, a person may use up to 2 gallons of grains at any 1 point in time per bait station prior to the legal deer baiting season if the grains are placed on the ground in such a manner as to exclude wild, free-ranging white-tailed deer and elk from gaining access to the grains.


(5) It shall be unlawful to use metal containers, tires, plastic, wood, glass, fabric, cloth, concrete, or paper at a bait station on public or commercial forest lands as defined in Part 511, Commercial Forests, of the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, sections 324.51101 to 324.51120 of the Michigan Compiled Laws. 


(6) It shall be unlawful to place bait other than on the ground at bait stations on public or commercial forest lands as defined in Part 511, Commercial Forests, of the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, sections 324.51101 to 324.51120 of the Michigan Compiled Laws. 


(7) Any containers used to transport bait to the bait station must be removed and disposed of properly. 


(8) (a) It shall be unlawful for any licensed bear hunter or their designee to establish or tend more than3 bait stations per hunter.
(b)It shall be unlawful for any person to establish or tend more than a total of 12 bait stations,


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

6inchtrack said:


> Sorry not a loophole, this is an honest question. Not joking.
> This is only the second bear hunt that I've ever helped with. We have read a lot about the things that we need to do. These were all the things suggested as used as bait, and dogfood and popcorn soaked in fryer grease were the key to use. We used fish and meat the last time, 6 years ago, it spoiled and rotted on the ground, smelled real bad.
> We are having a hard time coming up with bakery stuff.
> 
> Why does the guide say one thing but you say another?



If you have confusion, a problem or believe there is an inconsistency with what the guide or CO Wicklund says, then you need to look at what the actual law or conservation order says.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

This rule or law that keeps being quoted to us does not specify LP only.
It is different than what the guide specifies.


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37705---,00.html

_Black Bear Baiting_
_Bear hunters may use fish or fish products, meat or meat products or bakery products to bait bears *in the upper and lower peninsulas*._

So, dogfood, popcorn, candy, grease..... is probably a no no in the UP also.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

6inchtrack said:


> This rule or law that keeps being quoted to us does not specify LP only.
> It is different than what the guide specifies.
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


Is it Groundhog day or something?:nono:

LOOK HERE


You HAVE to take in to account not only the bear baiting rules and guidlines but *ALSO* THE DEER/ELK baiting rules and guidelines in the LP AND, in the Upper after 1 October.:idea:


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

KShafer is correct his post, 6inchtrack, you aren't reading the whole part just the part you want to see. You said I am confusing you buy not giving you the law. Look at what foxriver6 pasted. Looks familiar doesn't it.


----------

